# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Vernauwing halswervelkanaal

## hansh

Door mijn huisarts ben ik geadviseerd naar een neuroloog te gaa ivm slijtageverscheinselen aan mijn nekwervels. Ik heb veel last van pijnen in mijn handen en armen. Vooral snachts.
I.v.m. de wachttijden ben ik op het adres van een neuroloog in Turnhout (Belgie) gestuit.
heeft iemand daar ervaring mee?

----------


## Agnes574

Ikzelf heb hier géén ervaring mee, maar ik hoop dat er snel op je post wordt gereageerd!
sterkte!

----------


## Sefi

Een vriendin van me heeft dat ook.
Zij heeft laatst een epidurale gehad bij de pijnpoli. Ze is wel wat opgeknapt. Meer bewegingsvrijheid en minder pijn. Nu nog afwachten hoe lang ze resultaat blijft houden.

----------


## Sefi

Meer info http://www.nijsmellinghe.nl/ns/downl...839916df9b.pdf

----------


## Suske'52

@hansh, ik ben al meedere jaren aan de sukkel met de rugwervels - halswervels ,alsook een chronische vochtuitstorting aan rechterkant rug , momenteel ben ik terug in behandeling vd. hals en rug bij fysio (kine) wel zware behandelingen ( bekken zit vast ook) in het verleden was het eens zo fel met halswervels kon niet meer opzij kijken hoofd niet meer draaien .....fysioarts zei dat het te ver gevorderd was en het met niets meer te verhelpen was , maar kine zei als je me de tijd geeft los ik het op ,ja ...na een 15 mnd. kine , zat hals los (tot op zekere hoogte) en pijnen veel minder, heb acupenctuur -warmte behandelingen-elektrotherapie ...en massage die wel intensief waren - de cortisone spuiten haal ik 3 maandelijks vd. hals dit helpt de éne keer beter dan de andere keer ....al jaren ...

Ik stuur je veel moed en sterkte toe ....laat eens iets weten .  :Wink:  :Smile:

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Hansh,

Helaas kan ik je ook niet verder helpen met ervaringen over die kliniek.
Er staat wel info elders op MC over vernauwing halswervelkanaal: http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lswervelkanaal ervaringen en http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...lswervelkanaal artikel
Ben je zelf inmiddels al bij die kliniek geweest of moet je nog lang wachten voor je terecht kan?
Heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

